# Ensenada immersion elementary and middle schools



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

Greetings, I am strongly considering moving to Ensenada. I am having a tough time via internet to find schools for my children. I am wondering if anyone knows of schools in Ensenada.
All help is much appreciated, Erika


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ebonierika said:


> Greetings, I am strongly considering moving to Ensenada. I am having a tough time via internet to find schools for my children. I am wondering if anyone knows of schools in Ensenada.
> All help is much appreciated, Erika


Secundarias en Ensenada, Baja California - México

http://eduportal.com.mx/escuelas/primarias/en/baja-california/ensenada


----------



## ebonierika (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks


----------

